# Help purchasing Wireless Router with ADSL Modem



## NaifAmoodi (Oct 6, 2011)

Help purchasing Wireless Router with ADSL Modem

Hello everyone. I am looking for some help purchasing a wireless router with a built in adsl modem. I have been doing some research from the past 2 days and it seems the market is filled with a range of such products and I don't know on what basis I should decide what to purchase? My budget is 2k to 3k. I don't even know if whether I should purchase a G or an N router.

I have 3 computers in my house. Two are on the ground floor and the router is going to be installed on the ground floor. The 3rd one is on the first floor so I need something which will support such a range.

To help you help me, I am providing a list of all products I narrow downed to. These are all in the 2-3k range.

Belkin F7D1401zb: Belkin : Basic Wireless Modem Router

Belkin F7D2401zb: Belkin : Surf Wireless Modem Router

TP-LINK MR3220: TL-MR3220 - Welcome to TP-LINK

TP-LINK MR3420: TL-MR3420 - Welcome to TP-LINK

D-Link DSL-2730U: D-Link Wireless N 150 ADSL2+ 4-Port Router

Netgear DGN1000: DGN1000

Linksys WAG120N: Linksys by Cisco Wireless-N Home ADSL2+ Modem Router

D-Link DSL-2750U: D-Link Wireless N ADSL2+ 4-Port Wi-Fi Router

Also does anyone here have experience with TP-Link? Particularly their TP-LINK MR3420 modem router?

I am really hoping to find a solution here.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Oct 7, 2011)

Tp-link products r not that bad i can say better than dlink but linksys is the best one to go for


----------



## NaifAmoodi (Oct 8, 2011)

And what do you think about range? Do you think a computer located on the first floor will be able to receive signal from a router on the ground floor? Or are such routers only for systems that are very close to the router?



mithun_mrg said:


> Tp-link products r not that bad i can say better than dlink but linksys is the best one to go for


----------



## mithun_mrg (Oct 12, 2011)

no a floor in between should no be much of a problem in signal quality also get a n router has better range than g


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Oct 12, 2011)

i am using D-Link DSL-2750U with my MTNL broadband.. 
it works perfect.. 
this will suit your budget and requirement both...


----------



## NaifAmoodi (Nov 13, 2011)

Just wanted to update this thread for those who might be considering a wireless router with an ADSL modem. After extensive research I purchased the D-Link DSL-2750U and I have to say, I am loving it! The wireless coverage is very good. I have a Wireless G cellphone which is getting the signal on the first floor (the router is set up on the ground floor). ADSL works fine too, no disconnections or anything like that. This router even has a USB storage service and it seems I can plug a 3G USB modem too however I haven't tested that yet. All in all, I believe this one was the best from the options I had listed above.

Hope it helps!

Regards.


----------



## drjamit (Dec 24, 2011)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> i am using D-Link DSL-2750U with my MTNL broadband..
> it works perfect..
> this will suit your budget and requirement both...



Hi ! i bought Dlink 2750u after going thru this website. i have configured the modem and started using internet. What happens is that after 10 to 12 hours internet light will become red and until and unless i reconfigure it will not go green. i have done diagnostic by attaching my other set up Dlink MTNL modem and Linkysy WRT N160 and net is running normal. That means its not a problem from MTNL. i have bought it 2 days back and now stuck. Please help. 

*MOD EDIT : DO NOT SHARE MOBILE NUMBERS PUBLICLY*


----------



## drjamit (Dec 26, 2011)

drjamit said:


> Hi ! i bought Dlink 2750u after going thru this website. i have configured the modem and started using internet. What happens is that after 10 to 12 hours internet light will become red and until and unless i reconfigure it will not go green. i have done diagnostic by attaching my other set up Dlink MTNL modem and Linkysy WRT N160 and net is running normal. That means its not a problem from MTNL. i have bought it 2 days back and now stuck. Please help.
> 
> *MOD EDIT : DO NOT SHARE MOBILE NUMBERS PUBLICLY*



Should i exchange it with 2730 u if it works better than this


----------

